# towbar for a R34 GTR



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

can you get them and fit them o.k? Pref one that can be removed quick.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> can you get them and fit them o.k? Pref one that can be removed quick.


dude, you post the strangest questions sometimes mat...

*why *, would you even tow anything with your GT-R?

i don't think the GTR was designed to tow things...

I'm not 100% sure, but read your owners handbook, it might state it on there
because i recall my Toyota supra owners handbook saying:

"your vehicle is not designed for towing, doing so may sustain damage to your drivetrain & transmission"

i wouldn't be keen on doing something like that, so perhaps someone with the R34 GT-R owners handbook can help mat by flicking though if he doesn't have one...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

eeiko321 said:


> dude, you post the strangest questions sometimes mat...
> 
> *why *, would you even tow anything with your GT-R?
> 
> ...


I dont have and cant find a manual for my car. And as for the supra. Well a top tunner in the u.k has passed me on the motorway towing a caravan with his supra at some very illegal speeds! 

I want to tow a very light weight trailer tent to any meets i attend next year, i have a stand at most race meeting etc showing my work and untill now i have always drove a van there with car on trailer behind me and either pitched a tent or got taxi to hotel on the night that can be very expensive! If the Gtr is o.k with towing lets say 400kg then i would prefer to tow a trailer tent behind that and set that up rather than towing a conbined 3 ton behind me all the time. Hence the tow bar needs to be removed quick also! 

If the Gtr is not ment to tow things then i will stick to taken my cars on a trailer every where.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> I don't have and cant find a manual for my car. And as for the supra. Well a top tuner in the u.k has passed me on the motorway towing a caravan with his supra at some very illegal speeds!
> 
> I want to tow a very light weight trailer tent to any meets i attend next year, i have a stand at most race meeting etc showing my work and until now i have always drove a van there with car on trailer behind me and either pitched a tent or got taxi to hotel on the night that can be very expensive! If the Gtr is o.k with towing lets say 400kg then i would prefer to tow a trailer tent behind that and set that up rather than towing a combined 3 ton behind me all the time. Hence the tow bar needs to be removed quick also!
> 
> If the Gtr is not meant to tow things then i will stick to taken my cars on a trailer every where.


I'm pretty sure high performance cars are not meant to tow, apparently due to the construction of the transmission or the gears in it.
well does ANYONE in this forum have an R34 GTR owners manual/handbook?

well about your top UK tuner towing the trailer, I'm not saying that its illegal or impossible to tow anything. all I'm saying is...if the manufactures handbook warned you about it, then they warned you for a reason. and its only POSSIBLE that it probably can cause premature wear to your transmission.

and plus, thats a tuner, if hes gearbox or car did stuff up..the car probably means nothing to them anyways. he can also afford to fix it up and claim it back on tax as business car/use.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

dont know if this will help u mate 
Towbar R33 - Skyline Owners Forum

at the very least it may give u a good idea


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

400kgs should be alright. There are plenty of gts and gtst skylines floating around with towbars so it wouldnt be hard to make something up. You wont hurt the transmission. They are tough as and take a much bigger beating with launches etc than towing a small trailer slowly. 

The rear subframe is what could be damaged if anything. Depends where you mount the towbar.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

i have the r34 gtr handbook at home, i think i remember something about the ability to fit a towbar to it, i'll have a look later on. there are certainly tow 'hooks' on the car to get towed.
i remember seeing a r33 gtr towing a horse and horse trailer on the motorway a while back so i see no reason why you can't fit one on a r34.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

skylife, i know its alot to ask ! But it would be a great help if you can scan and post the owners manual for a r34 gtr. Unless anyone knows where i can purchase one from? 


As for towing 400kg ,well i cant see it being a problem as it is no different to having a car full of lads with an extra set of wheels to help! ( or a car full of Fat chicks)


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> skylife, i know its alot to ask ! But it would be a great help if you can scan and post the owners manual for a r34 gtr. Unless anyone knows where i can purchase one from?
> 
> 
> As for towing 400kg ,well i cant see it being a problem as it is no different to having a car full of lads with an extra set of wheels to help! ( or a car full of Fat chicks)



well obviously you want the English translated one of course.
its kinda rare but I'm sure a compliance centre would have them in stock

Ive got a person who is selling it on EBAY in Sydney, Australia. for $59.95AUD ($25.00GBP)
their postage to UK is $14.95AUD ($6.34462GBP).

the good thing is that it is in English otherwise unless someone in your country is willing to give you or sell you theirs.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> skylife, i know its alot to ask ! But it would be a great help if you can scan and post the owners manual for a r34 gtr. Unless anyone knows where i can purchase one from?
> 
> 
> As for towing 400kg ,well i cant see it being a problem as it is no different to having a car full of lads with an extra set of wheels to help! ( or a car full of Fat chicks)


No need for the scan as you can get a nicly bound one for NZ$50

SKYLINE R34: STANDARD & GTR

While you are there sign up for the workshop manual to be translated

SKYLINE R34: STANDARD & GTR


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> skylife, i know its alot to ask ! But it would be a great help if you can scan and post the owners manual for a r34 gtr. Unless anyone knows where i can purchase one from?
> 
> 
> As for towing 400kg ,well i cant see it being a problem as it is no different to having a car full of lads with an extra set of wheels to help! ( or a car full of Fat chicks)


alright mate i'll scan the towing section. the rest of the manual is a couple hundred pages long of common sense and general info so nothing really new. i'll look for it later.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

sorry mate this is all there is on the towing in the manual. the rest is about getting towed. you should be able to get a towbar/towball from ur local auto parts store and fit it no probs tho. i've seen it done before.


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

gee i wonder why the GT-R can tow vehicles but not the silly GT-T or GTS-T.

well, thanks skylife for having the hassle to posting and scanning the info.
:thumbsup:


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

i have towed a few skylines with my gts-t and had no problems at all


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

eeiko321 said:


> gee i wonder why the GT-R can tow vehicles but not the silly GT-T or GTS-T.
> 
> well, thanks skylife for having the hassle to posting and scanning the info.
> :thumbsup:




yes as above, thankyou. But why the difference batween cars ?


----------

